# Sons first turkey hunt



## ballboy (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all
I am looking for some help in locating the first bird for my 10 year old son. The private property deal I had lined up fell apart last night. I had a nice area and several birds spotted, and he is WAY!!! excited to go out this weekend. Any last minute advice and tips on an area in northern utah? I cant wait to create a memory with him.
Money spent on his first shotgun $
Time spent teaching him to shoot (lots)
Time spent being together in the mountains locating birds (many hours)
Taking him on his first hunt,,,,,priceless,,irregardless of the outcome, wouldnt trade it for anyting


----------



## rukus (Apr 11, 2008)

That is too bad about the property falling through. Where in northern Utah are you at?


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Where you planning on hunting? I know where a few big toms are on public land.


----------



## ballboy (Apr 30, 2011)

I live in layton, so I am looking at day trip locations


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

PM Sent


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

Sent you a PM


----------

